# [gelöst]x11-base/xorg-x11-7.4-r1

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Ich habe heute ein world-Update durchgeführt. U.a. war x11-base/xorg-x11-7.4-r1 mit entsprechenden Abhängigkeiten dabei. Beim Wiedereinschalten heute Nachmittag sind Maus und Tastatur ohne Funktion. Ich habe die xorg.conf gelöscht/umbenannt. Das hatte in der letzten Zeit immer geholfen, da ja x11 die config eigentlich nicht mehr benötigt. Hat jemand eine Idee?Last edited by flammenflitzer on Mon Apr 19, 2010 6:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

emerge -a1 $(qlist -I -C x11-driver) ausgeführt?

(Oder auch Treiber neugebaut?)

Edith:

Siehe nächsten Post von mir.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Eventuell Probleme mit hal? Bislang konntest du ja in der /etc/conf.d/xdm angeben, ob hal gestartet werden soll. Ja/Nein/Auto. Dieser Punkt wurde entfernt. Schau mal nach, ob du hal brauchst und ob es gestartet ist.

----------

## Erdie

Hatte das gleiche Problem. Bei mir hat geholfen

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev

nochmal zu emergen.

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## Max Steel

Sorry da hat sich bei mir wohl ein Gedankenfehler eingeschlichen.

Natürlich bekommt man mit eix -I % nicht direkt eine für Portage verwertbare Information.

Sondern es sollte dafür qlist verwendet werden.

emerge -a1 $(qlist -I -C x11-driver) ist somit der richtige Befehl.

(Ich danke Josef.95 für den freundlichen Hinweiß.)

----------

## cyril_sneer

Sonst auch

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse

x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard

neu bauen, falls du die statt evdev benutzt.

----------

## nikaya

 *cyril_sneer wrote:*   

> Sonst auch
> 
> x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse
> 
> x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard
> ...

 

Das erledigt schon 

```
emerge -a1 $(qlist -I -C x11-driver)
```

----------

## flammenflitzer

Danke

----------

## ScytheMan

kurze frage noch zu xorg-x11, weils grad so schön ins thema passt:  

[I] x11-base/xorg-x11

     Available versions:  7.2 7.4 7.4-r1

aktuell ist ja xorg-x11 7.5 

wird das package nicht mehr gepflegt (also eigentlich deprecated) oder kommt da noch ein update?

----------

